# dog joke



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

[Dog Joke]

Four Men Bragging About How Smart Their Dogs Are:

To show off, the engineer called to his dog: "T-Square", do your 
stuff. T-Square trotted over to a desk, took out some paper and pen 
and promptly drew a circle, a square and a triangle. Everyone agreed 
that was pretty smart.

The Accountant said his dog could do better. He called his dog and 
said: "Slide Rule", do your stuff! Slide Rule went out into the 
kitchen and returned with a dozen cookies. He divided them into 4 
equal piles of 3 cookies each. Everyone agreed that was good.

The Chemist said his dog could do better. He called his dog and said: 
"Measure", do your stuff. Measure got up, walked over to the fridge, 
took out a quart of milk, got a 10 oz. glass from the cupboard and 
poured exactly 8 oz. without spilling a drop. Everyone agreed that 
was good.

The three men turned to the government worker and said, "What can 
your dog do?"

The Government worker called to his dog and said: "Coffee Break", 
do your stuff. Coffee Break jumped to his feet, ate the cookies, 
drank the milk, dumped on the circle of paper, sexually assaulted 
the other three dogs, claimed he injured his back while doing so, 
filed a grievance for unsafe working conditions, put in for workmen's 
compensation, and went home on sick leave.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

As a government worker, I can't wait to print this out and take it in to work tomorrow!
Thanks for the good laugh!

Beverly


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

thanks for the laugh, i needed it this morning!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL!!! I needed to read that after being on the political thread. Too funny!


----------

